# Rasta Woman from Roatan



## Rasta Uman (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello everybody! 

This board was recommended to me by a friend from another board. I live on Roatan island in Honduras, Central America

Just sayin hi....I have some problems getting seeds to grow. Not sure if this be the right place to ask about it though


----------



## ripped red (Dec 24, 2011)

Id say your in the right place my buddy


----------



## Purplehaze66 (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome, good site to learn and hang out


----------



## Rasta Uman (Dec 24, 2011)

OK well....we used to live in Cali and always got clones. Now we're growing from seeds and have been having issues. Mainly we can get them to crack, but when we put the sprouts into regular potting soil they die within a day or two. We keep the sprouts under a clear plastic lid that seals in the moisture/humidity so that's not it

Is the potting soil too harsh for new sprouts? If so, then what should we use? Once we have a sturdy enough plant we should be good to go. Thanks for any and all advice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

Rasta Uman said:


> OK well....we used to live in Cali and always got clones. Now we're growing from seeds and have been having issues. Mainly we can get them to crack, but when we put the sprouts into regular potting soil they die within a day or two. We keep the sprouts under a clear plastic lid that seals in the moisture/humidity so that's not it
> 
> Is the potting soil too harsh for new sprouts? If so, then what should we use? Once we have a sturdy enough plant we should be good to go. Thanks for any and all advice


maybe it could be the seeds? did any of them sprout out of the soil? and welcome to RIU


also for seeds, you don't need a lid or plastic cover over them. put them in soil and make sure the soil is moist. no need for all the extra's.


----------



## VanishingToaster (Dec 24, 2011)

i think its possibly the soil, have you tried with a different potting soil? not adding nutrients or anything are you?


----------



## Rasta Uman (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for answering guys.....

We don't really have much of a choice on the island. This is just regular potting soil. I didn't add anything to it. Yes, the seeds cracked in paper towels so we had the sprouts but when we plant them in the potting soil they die within a day or three. Potting soil was moist

Where we are up in the hills the natural soil is hard and like a clay. People grow here down on the lowlands where the soil is much looser. This whole seed thing is throwing me lol

Do you think maybe I should get some decent soil from down below in buckets or something and try to grow straight from that? I'm using a Jamaican strain right now but will be getting some excellent strains soon and I want to have this down before they get here, I'd hate to waste those good seeds because of my lameness


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

ya that wouldn't hurt. just to see if it's the soil or not. I'd go for it.


----------



## Rasta Uman (Dec 25, 2011)

OK thank you.....I really don't know what else to try. Luckily I have plenty of seeds since these fools don't bother to separate male and female lol

Oh and Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Costagrow (Dec 27, 2011)

Let me tray to help. Put a plastic cover is a bad idea try this works for me on this side of the world. Use the same soil, fill the pot, add water, make a 1cm hole on the moist soil, put the seed directly on soil no use the moist paper towel technique just put the seed directily in soil it is possible in horizontal position, cover the small hole with soil and let it outdoors under a tree or similar to protect from direct sun and too hot temps, Normally in central america temp is from 20c to 30c it is perfec to germinate seeds but if the pots are under direc sun they will be die. This technique works great for me. Saludos!


----------



## Rasta Uman (Dec 27, 2011)

Costagrow said:


> Let me tray to help. Put a plastic cover is a bad idea try this works for me on this side of the world. Use the same soil, fill the pot, add water, make a 1cm hole on the moist soil, put the seed directly on soil no use the moist paper towel technique just put the seed directily in soil it is possible in horizontal position, cover the small hole with soil and let it outdoors under a tree or similar to protect from direct sun and too hot temps, Normally in central america temp is from 20c to 30c it is perfec to germinate seeds but if the pots are under direc sun they will be die. This technique works great for me. Saludos!


OK I'll give that a try gracias amigo!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2011)

Rasta Uman said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> This board was recommended to me by a friend from another board. I live on Roatan island in Honduras, Central America
> 
> Just sayin hi....I have some problems getting seeds to grow. Not sure if this be the right place to ask about it though



howdy rasta! tis me! :jj:

i'll catch up with you in a bit, i've been busy...

View attachment 1963924


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Dec 30, 2011)

*Roatan = Paradise!

*  

 


I've been to Roatan, La Ceiba, Tegucigalpa, Juticalpa, Jutiquile, Catacamas... *Te amo Honduras!*


----------



## Rasta Uman (Dec 30, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> howdy rasta! tis me! :jj:
> 
> i'll catch up with you in a bit, i've been busy...
> 
> View attachment 1963924


Dude looks great! I'm jealous as hell!


----------



## Rasta Uman (Dec 30, 2011)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> *Roatan = Paradise!
> 
> * View attachment 1963988
> 
> ...


I'm from Roatan originally so it's good to be back home 

I see the zoo and the iguana farm....I have a pic of a friend of mine feeding the iguanas (which we eat lol). It looks like a scene from a horror movie let me find it 

Here it is lol:


----------



## Costagrow (Jan 3, 2012)

Rasta Uman said:


> OK I'll give that a try gracias amigo!


hey Rasta, what happen whit your seeds?


----------



## Rasta Uman (Jan 3, 2012)

Costagrow said:


> hey Rasta, what happen whit your seeds?


The weed we get here is Jamaican, from Jamaica, and it comes pressed. I think the seeds get cracked in the pressing. I tried a few ways (with cover and without) but so far only one seed has sprouted


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi rasta, wellcome to riu.. First of all, how do you know there dead? Just wondering because sometimes it takes more than a week before they pop out of the soil... Here's the way I do it... Once the tap root peaks out of the seed case, I plant the seed tap root down no more than a 1/2 in. below the soil. I then simply water the soil, and dont water again until they pop out of the soil, however I still continue to give water but I spray the soil just enough to keep the soil moist.. Also, keep your temps up around 80 degrees(78 degrees is ideal).. And keep your humidity up also, at least 50% rh....This is basically a flawless proceedure, after following these simple steps with still no luck, then I'd say there is a soil issue. Best of luck to you


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Jan 3, 2012)

Rasta Uman said:


> The weed we get here is Jamaican, from Jamaica, and it comes pressed. I think the seeds get cracked in the pressing. I tried a few ways (with cover and without) but so far only one seed has sprouted


Nevermind, I should have read more, I now see you had one sprount...Congrats, now the fun begins


----------



## Rasta Uman (Jan 3, 2012)

Another sprout today!!

So how long do I keep them under glass so to speak?


----------



## Rasta Uman (Jan 5, 2012)

I now have two sprouts about two inches tall. How long should I keep them in the plastic covers?


----------



## Costagrow (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey rasta happy for yours sprouts. If use plastic covers take off when You can see the sprouts, they need fresh air... Take care of this babes they will be a big sativa tree in a couple of months. Saludos.


----------



## Rasta Uman (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Costa!


----------



## Andrewk73 (Jan 8, 2012)

Germination is definitely the trickiest part of growing, once you find a way that works, you will be set, it takes time and patience, and sadly seeds!


----------



## Costagrow (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Rasta whats about the spouts?


----------

